# Offer from someone I contacted - $120



## texastami (Sep 13, 2002)

> Hi Tami!

Tell your husband if he wants a faster computer. I am selling a motherboard
with 2.0ghz processor with brand new all copper heatsink, 512MB of memory, video card, integrated video with midi port, 2 usb ports, 6 pci expansion slot. I pulled this from a computer that cost me $350, I guarantee it works plus I only used it 2 weeks. I want $120. You would only need a case with power supply, hard drive, and cd or dvd rom. if you buy those thinks I could help by putting all together for free. think about it. 

I received this email from a guy I had contacted about a computer (his first one was too slow for us).... He seemed personable enough - What do you think about this?

He would be willing to come in and help me build it.... I have EVERYTHING else... Case with power supply, a 30 gig harddrive, a CD/CD-RW combo, and floppy.... 

What do you think? Is that a good price for all that stuff along with the fact he'd help me build it???


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

if you are going to build a unit, consider getting new stuff in a package deal, or bare bones deal from one of these sites...

www.zipzoomfly.com

www.tigerdirect.com

not knowing what old case you have, i don't know if it will be readily configured to accept a generic power supply or not. i have modified gateway cases before. i had to cut a portion of the case with a hack saw and drill a hole or two. no big deal really, just a bit time consuming...but it was fun.

just browse those sites and check out motherboards/mainboards, cpu's, barebones units, and motherboard/cpu combo deals.

tigerdirect had an awesome deal a week ago. they often sell package deals for cheap.

the important components are...

a case (you can modify a regular sized case from several proprietory vendors...generic cases are best/easiest)

motherboard that fits the case...most boards that are not micro will fit a standard sized case

a cpu to match the motherboard (either intel or amd...you need to get a board and cpu that share the same socket type

memory (RAM) that works with the motherboard. there are different types. when you browse for a motherboard, you can normally view a product manual that states what type of RAM to get

an operating system...get an operating system that is on disk and you can move from pc to pc if you ever rebuild.

a hard drive

i have seen motherboards with built in (integrated video), integrated LAN for ethernet connections, built in phone modem or a card that comes with the motherboard, built in USB...all for under $100.

i have never gotten a bad motherboard or cpu in a package deal, but i have gotten bad power supplies that only lasted a month.

just shop around and see what you can afford. it is worth investing in an operating system. you don't need to buy a pc that already has one...get your own copy. XP should be ok for 5 more years before it is out of date and service for it is terminated. with a generic case and your own Op Sys, you can build whatever system you want to...or upgrade it as you wish. i think it is fun.


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

I'd STILL get a brand new computer TOWER and use your old mouse,monitor,spkrs,etc... Check out the dell outlet--for about 50 bucks more than the price of that motherboard--you could have a BRAND NEW tower with maybe a dent or scratch, or a refurb~!!! go to Dell's website and click on outlet--they have some wonderful deals. MELOC, xp is only supported NOW until 2009--I would defineatly get something with VISTA or buy my own copy of vista. Right now, I dual-boot ubuntu, VISTA, and XP-- I'm going to keep xp on the hdd until '09--after that, it will be removed--as there will be no new updates, etc.. still some security holes!!


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

2009 huh...probably still more cost effective than buying vista now. the prices for vista are insane.


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

The most cost effective way to get Vista is loaded on a new computer - but I guess it has always been that way. I could purchase off-lease systems with XP Pro for cheaper than I could purchase XP Pro Upgrade.

What is somewhat annoying is all the different versions of Vista - "XP Home" and "XP Pro" I understood - I have no clue with Vista.



MELOC said:


> 2009 huh...probably still more cost effective than buying vista now. the prices for vista are insane.


----------



## Bufordt (Nov 28, 2005)

OntarioMan said:
 

> The most cost effective way to get Vista is loaded on a new computer - but I guess it has always been that way. I could purchase off-lease systems with XP Pro for cheaper than I could purchase XP Pro Upgrade.
> 
> What is somewhat annoying is all the different versions of Vista - "XP Home" and "XP Pro" I understood - I have no clue with Vista.



That's one of the reasons I like the Mac and OSX. New version of OSX coming out this fall. Same price for all the versions. 129.00 for basic, Ultima, etc. Also saw on the news the other day that HP had 31% of home market share for computers and Apple has 21%. Seems Apple is gaining in market share for home computers. Plus, I don't have to run virus software, spyware, etc. Just plug it in and it runs. 

Bufordt


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey.

There is a chance your old power supply won't have enough watts for the new board setup. Cases are designed with a specific size/shape of power supply in mind. Custom mounting a higher wattage power supply could get involved.

Most likely, the new motherboard will be a missmatch with the cutouts in the back of the case.

If your old mobo is an at and the new one is an atx, the new one will have to be custom mounted in your case.

I was involved in a computer salvage business for a couple years with two friends of mine in Chicago when the business was lucrative. I know what I'm talking about. You need to have a case and power supply that matches the board. Otherwise it could end up looking like a cobbled up POS.

What a computer/mobo setup cost originally is basically meaningless unless it's a recent model. There are plenty of computers that originally cost thousands now on a scrap pile...obsolete and unwanted.

Personally, I feel you should be able to get a complete unit with the specs mentioned above for $120. You are in too much of a hurry to get another computer and your haste will lead to a reckless decision.

RF


----------

